# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  أوكازيون!

## سارة بنت محمد

تخيل لو أن أحد هذه االمحلات ذات الماركات العالمية والبضائع البراقة أعلنت عن عرض خاص متميز:

 طعام – ملابس – عطور – اكسسوارات – بل كل ما يحتاجه البيت العصري !!

لالا …
بل كل ما تحتاجينه في حياتك من الإبرة للصاروخ!!

 اشتري قطعة وعليها 10 قطع هدية!! دون قيد ولا شرط! ومقابل أشياء معنوية بسيطة قد تصل إلى 700 قطعة هدية ! نعم الرقم صحيح فلا تبتأسي!
 وهذا العرض طوال العام ولكننا سوف نخصص شهرا كاملا نفتتح فيه فروع المتاجر في ساحات مفتوحة بحيث لا يضرك الزحام وخلال هذا الشهر ستجدي عروض التميز مضاعفة بأسلوب غير مسبوق…تمسكي بعقلك حين تقرأي العروض في هذا الشهر فأنا لا أضمن ما قد يحدث لك !! ومهما وصفنا لك…لابد أن تمتعي بصرك بالنظر ويدك بالملمس ولا تقلقي! القطع التي ستشترينها لاتفقد قيمتها وكل قطعة مميزة وعليها توقيع أشهر الماركات العالمية!! 

“!!!!!” 
علامات تعجب إلى ما لا نهاية
 “!!!!!”

 السؤال الذي أطرحه عليك أيتها الغالية …

إذا وجدت مثل هذا العرض العجيب كم مرة ستزورين المتجر؟؟ وكم قطعة ستشترينها

؟ قد يدفع هذا العرض السخي بعض الكسالى إلى عدم الذهاب للمتجر بالكلية والتسويف والتكاسل باعتبار أن العرض قائم إلى ما لا نهاية وأن الشهر متكرر كل عام..

 لكن فقط ذوات الفهم العالي والذوق الراقي سيحرصن على الذهاب دوريا ..

وطالما أن العرض متميز فما الإشكال أن أطلب المزيد!

 لعلك قد تفطنت إلى حجم الكارثة إذن!

 عودي إلى الإعلان العجيب وانزعي كلمة بضائع براقة وماركات عالمية وضعي مكانها “حسنات كثيرة” و”توبة ماحية للذنوب” 
إنها حسنات العام التي يضاعفها الله لنا بحضور القلوب طاعات الأبدان وإنه الشهر الكريم الذي على وشك الإقبال علينا ..
تسلسل فيه الشياطين وتضاعف فيه الحسنات وتفتح فيه أبواب الجنة فيه فرض الله الصيام فنادى المؤمنين بصفة الإيمان وقال لهم :”يا أيها الذين آمنوا كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون” الصيام الذي يثير في القلب مراقبة الله والخوف منه ويثير بواعث الأخوة والمودة بين المسلمين وتنكسر حظوة النفس وعلوها وفخرها فيتعلم المرء التقوى الصيام الذي يتجلى فيه توحيدك للرب وامتثالك أوامره..

لماذا أصوم من الفجر للمغرب ولماذا أمتنع عن الحلال المباح إلا إذا كان الباعث على ذلك أني مؤمن بأن الله الخالق الرازق هو من أمر وأمره حق وعليّ السمع والطاعة ..
سمعنا واطعنا غفرانك ربنا وغليك المصير شهر كريم يثير في القلب رجاء رحمة الله بما فيه من خيرات وعطاء ..
فصيامه وقيامه إيمانا واحتسابا يغفر الله به ذنوب المرء الماضية والمستقبلة كما في الحديث الصحيح وفيه ليلة القدر: العبادة فيها كألف شهر وفيها تنزل الملائكة بالأقدار للعام كله كما قال تعالى :”تنزل الملائكة والروح فيها بإذن ربهم من كل أمر”
 تصوم فيه عن الحلال فتتربى النفس وتستحي من الرب العظيم الكريم فتستعين به سبحانه على ترك المعاصي وتسارع للامتثال للأوامر طاعة لمولاها وخضوعا له سبحانه وكما في الإعلان السابق!

 فقط المحبين لله المشفقين من عقابه الراغبين في أجره وثوابه سيرفعون أكف الضراعة لله سائلين إياه أن يعينهم على ما يرضيه عنهم في شهرهم هذا ثم في عامهم هذا ..

ولا يفتخر هؤلاء بعملهم الطيب إذ هم يعرفون أنه لولا الله ربنا ما اهتدينا فلك الحمد ربنا أن سلسلت لنا الشياطين وعلمتنا كيف نعبدك فإياك نستعين اللهم أعنا على الصيام والقيام وقراءة القرآن اللهم أعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك اللهم اجعل طاعتك أحب إلينا من الدنيا وما فيها  

مقال نشرته في مجلة مج لاتيه النسائية
www.muglatte.com/أوكازيون-أوكازيون/

----------


## فجر الأقصى

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

